# Doeling with lungworms??



## RaisingArrowsNubians (Oct 30, 2017)

I've got a very healthy nubian doeling, 7 months old and about 100 lbs. she's kind of my pride and joy. The last 3 months she has had this weird chronic cough. Definitely not pneumonia. She plays and acts like a normal goat, but often coughs. At the recommendation of vet I used dectomax (I really didn't want to as I have gotten away from chemical wormers successfully) every 10 days for 3 rounds treating for lungworms. Still has cough?

Not sure how she would contract lung worms? No one else has a cough, they don't have access to water or grazing where host snails or slugs may be (in the Sandhills of Nebraska and it isn't rampant for sure)

Ideas? Pics below are up to date so you can also see her condition.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

First I would do a search on the general board, tons of older good info there. Well worth the time to do.

Could have had pneumonia at some point. Old scar tissue in the lungs can cause cough. Also, if she did have lung worm, same there.
Allergies, some goats just cough more than others.
Heart/lung issues -but would think a vet would have caught that.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

Has she been treated for cocci?


----------

